# عندما تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي سفينتك...من تكون؟



## sherihan81 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*من تكون؟

عندما تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي سفينتك…

انت ترغب بشئ ما….لكنه لم يحدث الى الان
وليس ذلك وحسب…وانما الذي يحدث هو تماماً عكس ما تتمناه…

وانت على متن هذه السفينة…تسافر مع امواج البحر الهائج…في ليل دامس …وسط هذا المنظر الهائل

تضربك رياح من الافكار المريبة…. وتهز سفينتك الشكوك الرهيبة
وتوحشت امامك ..الحيوانات التي خلتها يوماً اليفة…

وكل الاصوات …تؤكد لك:

لن تصل الى هناك..لا فائدة من التجديف وسط كل هذه المعاناة..

فترفع ابصارك وتفتش حولك… لعلك تجد سفينة ترسل لها نداء استغاثتك …

فتعمل جاهداً على تخليص نفسك بنفسك….بطريقة ما

وبدل ان تجد ما تتمناه لتنجو بحياتك…

يقطع طريقك…. جبل ثلجي هائل ليقف عائقاً… بينك وبين آمالك…

فتحاول البحث عن "حبة الخردل"…لتنقل هذا الجبل من امامك

وانت تبحث …وتبحث …بلا جدوى

لان لا اثر لتلك الحبة ….

وكأن الايمان ينهار….امام هذا الجبل
والعقل يختار.…ان لا يتدخل…

فيصرخ كل مافيك…..انها النهاية…

نهاية قصتك…

 واستحالة اكمال رحلتك الى مرفأ احلامك وبهجتك…

ثم تصمت محاولاً استيعاب الموقف…
ليرافق صمتك سؤال… بل اسئلة تحاصر رأسك:

اين انت ياالهي؟ 

الن تهتم بامري؟

الا تهمك سنين انتظاري وصبري؟

لا...
لن احول عيناي عنك….من غيرك يرى دموعي…ويسمع تعييرات اعدائي…

الن تنقذني وتنجني من المياه الكثيرة؟

الن تسرع الى معونتي وتخلصني من الخوف والشك والحيرة؟

ربي…انظر اليّ...انني لا محالة... هالك…

وفجأة…

وانت وسط الظلام والخوف …وسط تلك الالام وصور الموت….
ترى المعلم ….اتياً من بعيد ماشياً على الماء…
ناظراً اليك… بنظرات لوم وعتاب…

قائلاً لك: يا قليل الايمان…لماذا شككت...

ثم ينظر حوله ...

وبكلمة منه تهدأ الريح..
وبكلمة منه ترجع امواج البحر لتستريح...

وكأن الجميع يعرف صوته….وكأن الكل يخضع لعظمة قوته...

ها جبل الثلج …يذوب من حرارة حضوره
وهنا الضباب العازل ينقشع... من قوة نوره

ووسط كل هذه الاحداث... تقف انت مذهولاً هناك…
لاتملك اي كلمات…بل مجرد صمت واسئلة…. لا تعرف ما الذي دهاك:

 من هذا... حتى ان البحر والرياح….تطيعه؟
من هذا...حتى ان الجبل المخيف …يهرب من صوت زمجرته؟

فيرتج قلبك وفكرك….كما ارتجت اورشليم قبلك…

متحيراً في داخلك: من هذا؟؟؟

من هذا؟؟….لابد انه ملك؟؟؟؟

 انه ملك…

ملك الملوك ورب الارباب…

ملكي انا… ملك الارض والسماء…

وكل ما نراه بأعيننا…وكل ما نجده من حولنا…
انه الكلمة الذي كوّن العالم به…النور الذي اضاء طريقنا...
الكلمة الذي صار جسداً …وحل بيننا

 اسمه يسوع المسيح 

هذا هو…ربنا…الهنا….ومخلصنا…..
-
ـ
ـ
ـ

الشك…الخوف


 مشكلة يقع فيها الكثيرون…

اما لعدم الايمان...

او بسبب قلة الايمان…

او لانه لازال لا يعرف من هو يسوع المسيح الناصري..



وهذا يؤدي الى السقوط كالفريسة السهلة بين براثن الشيطان…


النوع الاول:
يشك ويخاف...ثم يبدأ بالغرق…فيستسلم…للموت الاكيد...

النوع الثاني:
يشك ويخاف بنفس الطريقة…ويبدأ ايضاً بالغرق…لكنه يصرخ مستنجداً بالرب…الذي اصبح امله الوحيد

النوع الثالث: 
لا يزعزعه شئ قلبه مُمكّن…لا يخشى ..لا يخاف..قلبه ثابت مُتّكلاً على الرب…
فتراه هادئاً مطمئناً... وسط هذ الضجيج والعواصف والاعاصير….


الاستسلام….يؤدي الى الهلاك

الغير مؤمن…يقوى عليه الشك ويشله الخوف…..فترسم مخيلته نهايته المؤسفة…
 وخوفه يأتيه…

 ولك ايمان وضمير صالح الذي اذ رفضه قوم انكسرت بهم السفينة من جهة الايمان ايضا
1 تيمو 19:1

الصراخ …يصل الى السماء

 قليل الايمان سيشك ويخاف….لكنه يصرخ ويصرخ…لانه اختبر جود الرب واحساناته في الماضي …
لكن هذه المناظر المرعبه قويت على ايمانه…فضعف… لكنه لم يستسلم لضعف ايمانه بل صرخ مشدداً ايمانه بكل قوته 
لتأتيه المعونة في حينه…

لاننا نعلم ان ابانا الحنان، الرحيم، العادل… لا يدع عبده يُجرب فوق مايستطيع…
ليستطيع ان يتحمل….

ولكن لما راى الريح شديدة خاف واذ ابتدا يغرق صرخ قائلا يا رب نجني. 31 ففي الحال مد يسوع يده وامسك به وقال له يا قليل الايمان لماذا شككت. 
مت 30:14

يصعدون الى السموات يهبطون الى الاعماق.ذابت انفسهم بالشقاء. 27 يتمايلون ويترنحون مثل السكران وكل حكمتهم ابتلعت. 28 فيصرخون الى الرب في ضيقهم ومن شدائدهم يخلصهم. 29 يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت امواجها.
مز 26:107

الثبات…يعمل قوات 

انه الايمان الذي لا يتزعزع…صاحب العيون الروحية…تلك العيون التي تعرف بل ترى الرب حاضر وسط كل هذه المخاطر 
فينتظر تدخله …كلمته… التي ستأتي اتياناً ولا تتأخر…
ويسلك كما سلك ذاك…وتُعمل على يديه القوات والمعجزات..

انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت في وانا فيه هذا ياتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا. 6 ان كان احد لا يثبت في يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف ويجمعونه ويطرحونه في النار فيحترق. 7 ان ثبتم في وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم. 8 بهذا يتمجد ابي ان تاتوا بثمر كثير فتكونون تلاميذي.
يو 5:15

الذي يعيش الايمان الذي لا تزعزعه اسلحة الشيطان…يرى رماح الشك تستهدفه وسهام الخوف قادمة نحوه: 

فيستخدم ترس الايمان مردداً:

لا اخشى من خوف الليل ولا من سهم يطير في النهار…
الرب معين لي فلا اخاف...ماذا يصنع بي انسان…

ويُعلم الرب يده القتال …لتحنى بذراعه كل الرماح والسهام…

ويرى النجاة قادمة بعيون الايمان، مترقباً بقلب ثابت متكل على الرب …
 وعد الرب…بانه اتٍ …مهما طال الزمان..
انه يرى ويرسم الرؤيا التي آمن انها ستحدث في وقت الخوف والشك والصمت:

بأن السيد اتٍ نحو الهزيع الرابع من الليل…

لتهدأ الامواج وتسكت الرياح…وتصل السفينة الى مشتهاها…وتستقر عند المرفأ الذي تريده… وترتاح…

 لان الذي دخل راحته استراح هو ايضا من اعماله كما الله من اعماله. 11 فلنجتهد ان ندخل تلك الراحة لئلا يسقط احد في عبرة العصيان هذه عينها. 12 لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته. 13 وليس خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه امرنا
عب 10:4

يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت امواجها.30 فيفرحون لانهم هداوا فيهديهم الى المرفا الذي يريدونه. 31 فليحمدوا الرب على رحمته وعجائبه لبني ادم. 
مز 29:107

آمين…تعال ايها الرب يسوع

يارب يسوع ساعدني اكون المؤمن الثابت، المؤمن الحكيم، المؤمن المستعد، المؤمن الذي لا تهزه رياح او تثنيه رماح...المؤمن الذي لا يعثره ضيق او اضطهاد ...المؤمن الذي لن يمحى اسمه من سفر الحياة....في اسم يسوع اطلب ...امين...*​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع بل أكثر من رائع
بأسلوب و طريقة لسرد و ترتيب الأهداف و لا أروع

من شأنُه التأمُل بكل عمل من أعمال رب المجد
الصالحة و دعوته للحضور بحياتنا الروحية و العملية
لأننا ببساطة لن نُحصي مواهب و بركات رب المجد
مهما حيينا التي حصلنا عليها و التي لم نحصل عليها

قد تعجز الكلمات عن إيفاء موضوع كهذا حقه
لذا سلمت يمينك أختنا الغالية و دام صليب
خدمتك المُتميزة و يُبارك عمل يديكي و كل عمل
صالح يُمجد أسم رب القوات القدوس


*


----------



## sherihan81 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع رائع بل أكثر من رائع
> بأسلوب و طريقة لسرد و ترتيب الأهداف و لا أروع
> 
> من شأنُه التأمُل بكل عمل من أعمال رب المجد
> ...



*شكراً لك اخي العزيز AdmanTios على قراءتك للموضوع واهتمامك بالرد الراقي والجميل، الذي يصف مدى عظمة وحكمة عمل الهنا في حياة كل مؤمن، سواء فهم الهدف من كل عمل حينها ام فيما بعد، ومهما كان الموقف الذي يمر فيه مؤلماً...صعباً او محيراً..

سلام المسيح يملئ حياتك وفرحه يسعد قلبك الطيب...*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ويرى النجاة قادمة بعيون الايمان، مترقباً بقلب ثابت متكل على الرب …
وعد الرب…بانه اتٍ …مهما طال الزمان..*
*شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع والكلمات الجميلة والرائعة والبديعة
**عملك يستحق أكثر من تقييم وعالي 
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك أختي العزيزة ،sherihan81 يباركك الرب ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمه وسلامه ومحبته... *
*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااااااااائع
بجد رووعه روعه
ميرسي كتيييييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل اوى شيريهان 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## sherihan81 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *ويرى النجاة قادمة بعيون الايمان، مترقباً بقلب ثابت متكل على الرب …
> وعد الرب…بانه اتٍ …مهما طال الزمان..*
> *شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع والكلمات الجميلة والرائعة والبديعة
> **عملك يستحق أكثر من تقييم وعالي
> ...



*
اخي العزيز الكرمة الصغيرة كم يسعدني تواجدك وتشجيعك وصلاتك، ليس لي فقط، بل لاهل بيتي 
ايضاً :flowers:...اشكرك كثيراً لكلماتك النابعة من قلب محب وطيب..

سلام المسيح يكون معك دائماً...*​


----------



## sherihan81 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااااااااائع
> بجد رووعه روعه
> ميرسي كتيييييير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​



*اختي الغالية +بنت الكنيسة+ 
الرب يباركك ويملأ اوقاتك فرح وسلام في الروح القدس...
​*


----------



## sherihan81 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى شيريهان
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك



*اختي الغالية مارياماريا..

سعيدة جداً لمرورك وقراءتك للموضوع..
الرب يحميك ويبارك حياتك...​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 أكتوبر 2013)

من اجمل المواضيع الروحية التي قراتها

الاية تقول

عجيبة هي اهوال البحار 

وعجيب هو الرب في الاعالي

والترنيمة بتاعة منال سمير لولو تقول

يا بحر يا هايج مجدافي مش ادك

لكن اللي ادك معايا في مركبي ساكن

يقدر يعليني عا موجك ماهو ربك

وبكلمة منه تصير ساكن

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

متابع لمواضيعك الروحية النافعة جدا المتميزة

وعشتي في كنف يسوع شيريهان


----------



## sherihan81 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> من اجمل المواضيع الروحية التي قراتها
> 
> الاية تقول
> 
> ...



*عزيزي مينا اميل كامل سعيدة بوجودك وكلامك الجميل والترنيمة الرائعة المناسبة للموضوع... 
شكراً لمتابعتك والرب يسوع يحميك ويبارك حياتك..*​


----------



## sherihan81 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*
سيدي…

انا هنا في نفس المكان…انتظر ان تأتي..لا حسب توقيتي انا..
بل توقيتك انت…

تأخرت…نعم تأخرت…واحياناً لا احتمل الانتظار اكثر..
فأنفجر بالبكاء واصرخ…يارب اعني..

البرد شديد…والعواصف مخيفة….وطيور الظلام لا تنام ولا تهدأ..
تعمل جاهدة على منعني من الوصول الى المرفأ...
والعمق يريد... ان يبتلعني…


ارتجف …لا اعرف ان كان برداً ام خوفاً…
اتلفت…محاولة ان اجد مهرباً او منقذاً…

والان..

ارى…رعوداً ومطراً..

والسيول…تجرني بعيداً…رويداً…رويداً…

عن ارض الموعد…هدفها ان تبعدني...
بوعود سيدي…تريد ان تشككني..


الن تسمع صوت صراخي…الن تسرع الى معونتي…

وتخلصني بذراعك القديرة…من حبال الهاوية واشراك الموتِ..

مكتوب:( ان الرب يعطي كلمة)…

قل لي كلمة…
لكي لا انحرف يمنة او يسرى..

قل لي كلمة
لاجاوب معيري ومضطهدي كلمة..

قل لي كلمة
ليكن لي فهم واملأني بروح حكمة..


فكانت اليّ كلمة الرب: 

(لا بالقوة ولا بالقدرة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود)...

(لان يوما واحدا في ديارك خير من الف.اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيت الهي على السكن في خيام الاشرار. 11 لان الرب الله شمس ومجن.الرب يعطي رحمة ومجدا.لا يمنع خيرا عن السالكين بالكمال.12 يا رب الجنود طوبى للانسان المتكل عليك..)
*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبداعات مكتوبة في الروح *
*رائعة جداً جداً ...ونشكره*
*أنه معنا في المسير في الجلوس في المنام *
*أشكرك ربي وإلاهي لأنك دوماً معي*
*تقاتل عني تحميني في كل الحروب التي أراها*
*والتي لاأراها أشكرك لأنك أحتضنتني في حبك الذي*
*ترتعب منه الشياطين أشكرك لأنك معي ولن تتركني لوحدي*
*شكرا على كتاباتك المثمرة والجميلة والبديعة أختي الغالية في ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك وكتاباتك *
*المباركة دائماً ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمه وسلامه ومحبته... *
*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
*وسوف ننتظر المزيد لأنه *
*يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ،*​


----------



## sherihan81 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *أبداعات مكتوبة في الروح *
> *رائعة جداً جداً ...ونشكره*
> *أنه معنا في المسير في الجلوس في المنام *
> *أشكرك ربي وإلاهي لأنك دوماً معي*
> ...



*اخي الغالي الكرمة الصغيرة..
اشكر محبتك وكلماتك المشجعة الجميلة وقلبك الطيب..:flowers:
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Maran+atha (18 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اختى الغالية والمميزة جدا sherihan81 

حقا مفيد جدا لكل من يشاهده. 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكي دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------

